
Resisting a mobile future is futile - jamieskella
http://blog.contactlight.co/posts/resisting-a-mobile-future-is-futile
======
thescribe
It's not that I dislike other people using mobile, it's that as of 2016 I have
yet to see any mobile devise that isn't awful for my needs. At this point
anything that makes desktop computing more like mobile can only hurt me.

